# Lake Shoes - Any Opinions?



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm considering a pair of 2010 Lake CX330 or 236 shoes to replace my Sidi Ergo1's that have finally fallen apart. Replacing with new Sidis is our of my price range, and I like that Lake offers Speedplay-drilled soles on all their shoes. 

But reviews of these shoes are few and far between. Anyone here using them and have an opinion pro or con? Thanks for your help.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Lakes*

They are great. Nice wide forefoot and the Boa adjusters work perfect. They are easy to adjust without getting off the bike. I have two pairs. and will get another when one of them wears out. Wear the black ones in the winter and white in the summer. Do about 4500mi per year.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wines of WA said:


> I'm considering a pair of 2010 Lake CX330 or 236 shoes to replace my Sidi Ergo1's that have finally fallen apart. Replacing with new Sidis is our of my price range, and I like that Lake offers Speedplay-drilled soles on all their shoes.
> 
> But reviews of these shoes are few and far between. Anyone here using them and have an opinion pro or con? Thanks for your help.


I can't speak to the specific model, but the Lake mtn shoes I have are solid. Been looking at new road shoes, and due to their wide-sizing availablity, Lakes will probably be at the top of the list.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep, I agree. When I first saw the boa lacing system, I though it was kind of stupid. But then I had a chance to pick up a pair of Lake winter shoes that had the system at an unbeatable price [remember last winter?]. After trying the Lakes for the winter shoes, I bought a pair of regular Lake's as well. Tey are the best shoes I've ever used. Comfortable, stiff and I love how easy it is to use the boa system. Especially taking them off. All you do is pull the knob on the rear of the shoe and the system releases, and off come the shoe. It's like pulling off a slipper.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Any notes on going from Sidi to Lake as far as sizing? I'm a size 11.5 US street shoe and wear 46.0 Sidis. They fit 100% perfectly. Looking at other feedback (that Lakes are slightly roomier than Sidi) and the Lake sizing chart, I'm inclined to get 45.5 

I'd buy Sidis again, but the prices are prohibitive and I like that Lake offers a model with Speedplay-drilled soles. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

Timely question.

I too have worn Sidi for years. I originally went to Sidi as I could actually get spare parts for them, unlike any other brand.

But even that is becoming less of an attraction as the prices of Sidi's keep reaching new heights.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

great shoes. love my 401, the comfy superb fit with the boa.... very light. soles plenty stiff. and for you speed play fans, it's a no brainer.

i wear 46 in shimano/sidi/dmt/lake. the lakes have the roomiest forefoot of those listed. but not excessively so (ala northwave or wide versions of shimano/sidi) 

jksu 



Wines of WA said:


> I'm considering a pair of 2010 Lake CX330 or 236 shoes to replace my Sidi Ergo1's that have finally fallen apart. Replacing with new Sidis is our of my price range, and I like that Lake offers Speedplay-drilled soles on all their shoes.
> 
> But reviews of these shoes are few and far between. Anyone here using them and have an opinion pro or con? Thanks for your help.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good shoes, had a pair they were well made but were way too wide for my skinny foot so went back to Sidis.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have both - Sidi and Lake -

Lake's are super nice shoes. No doubt about it. Built around a quality last with a comfortable fit. I have not a single bad thing to say about them. They are the ONLY shoes my wife will ride with - she has had one or another model of lakes for over twenty years now..

I got a pair (used) off the bay for $10.00. SCORE! - And ? They fit and function absolutely great.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Closing the loop on this thread: Thank you all for your advice. I bought a pair of Lake CX 236 shoes a few weeks ago. They are for sure the best road shoes I have ever used...and I have used a lot since 1986 both racing and just riding. Most recently, I'm coming off Sidi Ergo 1 Carbons, and these Lakes blow them away. 

In terms of fit, I'm a 46.0 in Sidi, and a US street shoe 11.5. Based on advice, I picked a 45.4 in the Lakes. This was right on in terms of shoe length, midfoot and heel width, and toe box room. I switched insoles to a stock Superfeet gray cycling shoe insole (as I've used for years) and the fit is superb. The Boa closure is great. I was skeptical, but these are easy to adjust and they place a very even amount of pressure across the system so that you don't get a pinch spot and don't need to fiddle with minor adjustments. 

Stomping on the pedals, these are super stiff, keep my foot from moving around at all, and have no hot spots. I have Speedplay X-2 pedals, and with the Lake Speedplay-drilled soles, I feel slightly more connected to the pedals. That might be a function of the Speedplay drilling alone, or it might additionally be a function of the rest of the shoe's performance characteristics. I don't care; they just work superbly. 

Here's the kicker: For my very average-proportioned but bony feet, these are the first shoes I have ever owned that allow my to crank down the fit firmly, but don't cause any part of my feet to go numb. That's a revelation for me. 

In the end, these shoes just disappear on me while riding. In other words, they do their job without reminding me that they're there via some annoying fit issue, numbness, squeaking, or otherwise. That's what I like from all of my equipment: Disappear and do your job. 

Best of all, these were $199. Incredible. No need to pay $500 for Sidis ever again.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Great update and very much appreciated! I am looking for a replacement for my Nike shoes and have been looking at the Lakes for quite sometime. The problem being nobody around here sells them.....I am afraid to order without fitting first. I am also an 11-11.5 in sneakers and my Nikes are a 46 I think (the sizing is worn off the interior). They are tight in the toe box area and midfoot area width wise, but not overly so...I do have to set the straps loose though.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

davcruz - For what it's worth, in Nike street shoes, an 11.5 is a bit narrow for my foot in the toe box (I have no idea how Nike cycling shoes fit me though). The Lakes are just slightly wider, but not so wide that I'm swimming in them. To the contrary, they're just perfectly snug in the toe box just like the rest of the shoe. For Adidas street shoes, I'm also an 11.5 but the whole shoe fits perfectly. Just thought I'd offer that in case it helps you triangulate your own fit. 

I also had to buy these online due to no local dealer. I called both Veltec Sports (USA distributor) and a large online dealer that had a few guys riding Lake shoes on staff (Gear & Training) and talked it through in two phone calls. That gave me enough info to accurately pick a size.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

So did you get the standard width or the wide? You foot size seems similar to mine. I just bought a new pair of Nike running shoes and they are a tiny bit snug around the midfoot area also, but seem to be loosening up some. The cycling shoes have not really loosened up at all over the years, I suppose due to the extra stiff design of the sole and upper.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I got standard width.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Is there a difference in the performance between having the boa adjustment on the heal vs having it over the instep? Will both give a similar retention of the foot?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure on that question. No experience with either.

I just get the Lake CX170's though, on sale at Nashbar for $129 and then 20% off of that, got them for $103! Looking forward to trying them out when they get here. This is the nylon/fiber sole instead of CF.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

Hmm, I'm also considering a pair of Lakes as that I'm just not happy with my current shoes. I ran across them on Nashbar's site and it says to that they run one size large. Looking at the Lake sizing chart I'd wear a 44? My street shoes are 10's and 10.5 in Nike stuff. My old Specialized MTB shoes are 43's but they are a bit on the tight side and my road shoes are some older Adidas that are 10's.

So for Lake should I go by the sizing chart and get a 44, size down a full size for a 43, or split the difference at a 43.5?

I just tried calling Veltec but they are in NV and closed at the moment...

Thoughts?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rocklax said:


> Hmm, I'm also considering a pair of Lakes as that I'm just not happy with my current shoes. I ran across them on Nashbar's site and it says to that they run one size large. Looking at the Lake sizing chart I'd wear a 44? My street shoes are 10's and 10.5 in Nike stuff. My old Specialized MTB shoes are 43's but they are a bit on the tight side and my road shoes are some older Adidas that are 10's.
> 
> So for Lake should I go by the sizing chart and get a 44, size down a full size for a 43, or split the difference at a 43.5?
> 
> ...


I didn't find them to run a size large, compared to Specialized anyway. My previous shoes were Specialized 43.5 and my Lakes are also 43.5 and they fit the same. I have the heat moldable Lakes though so that could be a factor.
I take a 9.5 - 10 street shoe so let's say I'm 1/2 an American size smaller than you. So I'm pretty sure sizing down to a 43 would be way to small for you and 43.5 might be pushing it too because I take a 43.5 Lake. Tough to say though....you and I could have different ideas on what fits and what doesn't.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

As I wrote in my posts, I found them to be barely larger than Sidi, and even then only in the toe box. I'd follow their sizing chart. Worst case, you can exchange them.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyKat (May 27, 2009)

*just recieved cx236 shoes*

they are amazing. the quality is superb and the fit, for me, is near perfect. the boa lacing system is great. don't know if i'm crazy about the dial being on the back of the shoe, but i can't complain with the results; it works fine. possibly specialized having two dials on the uppers is a better design. however, the quality and fit of the lakes is so much better.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I had some Lake Shoes when they first came out in the 80's...they were nice.



Wines of WA said:


> I'm considering a pair of 2010 Lake CX330 or 236 shoes to replace my Sidi Ergo1's that have finally fallen apart. Replacing with new Sidis is our of my price range, and I like that Lake offers Speedplay-drilled soles on all their shoes.
> 
> But reviews of these shoes are few and far between. Anyone here using them and have an opinion pro or con? Thanks for your help.


----------



## firebolt428 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes great shoe. I have had the CX330 for 2 years and I am looking to get another set but think I will go down to the leather CX236. I wasn't to keen on the boa at the back but I must say I can't imagine anything else. If you wear shoe covers then having it back there makes for great adjustment with shoe covers on.. Anyways. Great shoe and fit, especially if you have a bit of a wide foot. I have tried on several Specialize shoes and just can't go away from the Lake brand and the fit


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

~3 month update from me: After a few thousand miles, they're still the greatest shoe I've owned. Again, my basis for comparison starts in the mid-1980's and includes several years of racing and a few pairs of Sidis plus Nike Poggio, Adidas, etc. All good to great shoes, but IMO the Lake CX236 is the best of them all.


----------

